

Wired Magazine Blacks Out - sethbannon
http://www.wired.com/

======
pedalpete
Very well done, I wish google would have done something creative like this.
Don't remove all the content, but make sure people have to take extra action
to see it. Make them feel what it may be like to live in a world where
information is censored.

It makes you know that their are things here that you can't see, but you only
have to take a small action to see them.

------
zerostar07
These pseudo-blackouts help raise a point, but the truth is that unless the
site goes down, information blocked, people don't realize just how bad
censorship really is.

~~~
gala8y
That's why I believe Wiki has made a very good move to really go dark. I knew
it was about to happen, yet got stopped trying to check some facts on Labrador
Retrievers. It's 'no-jokes' compared to 'navigating in black...? interesting.'

~~~
phalasz
I agree with both of your points.

I do agree that the solution wired used is really creative and cool and will
raise the point. Also I think that what wikipedia did on the english pages
proves a stronger point since they don't give you a mechanism to uncensore the
page.

~~~
MengYuanLong
Except they do. Hit esc and you can hang on the page and read the material.
One guess, what MSNBC is reporting today. I confess it is really frustrating
to see how major networks are covering these protests.

[http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/18/10177219-wik...](http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/18/10177219-wikipedia-
goes-dark-on-piracy-bill-protest-day)

It makes me wonder what is a legitimate protest in the eyes of the media/elite
anymore. They disapprove of the OWS style. They mock blackouts on the web.
What does it take for our government and mainstream reporters to respect
public dissent.

~~~
gala8y
Well... they do, indeed. Esc on load / no JS is all you need. Real black out
would have been much better.

~~~
burgerbrain
As somebody pointed out in another thread, the number of people that are able
to circumvent the wikipedia blackout but _don't_ already know about SOPA can
probably be counted on one hand.

------
biot
Is it too much to hope that OnSwipe will follow suit and protest SOPA by
permanently disabling its functionality on all sites?

------
anoother
Brave of them to black-out even the ads...

